# Clam Acclimation



## gdwb10101

I just bought a nice 4-5" clam. At the store it was more opened up than at home. I used the drip method for acclimation. Does it take time to open up, or is there a problem with the clam?


----------



## Reefneck

Clams do not need Dripping. Temp and go.

What lighting was it under at the store? What lighting is it under now? What type of Clam?


----------



## gdwb10101

well, it was under pc/metal halides, but MH weren't on. I have MH and t5's. Ill send pic soon. Crocea clam


----------



## Reefneck

Ok, Lighting does not seem to be an issue. What about placement? Crocea Clams prefer to be on rocks where they can attach. Being the most light demanding clam there is it is best to place them high in the tank.


----------



## gdwb10101

originally i had it on a rock near the base of the tank, but i just moved it to a platform near the top of the tank. I was inside watching the bears-seahawks game and when i came back, it has started to open up much more. Maybe it will just take a while to open up.


----------



## gdwb10101

i wish clams were cheaper, i would prolly have a tank of only clams. That would be cool


----------



## Osiris

Clams run relatively cheap here as our LFS orders them in very large quantities every 6-8 weeks.....

Wait no accumilation are you serious? aren't they just like inverts need to be accumilated?


----------



## Fishfirst

I prefer to acclimate them... but you can freshwater dip them for several minutes without doing any damage.


----------



## gdwb10101

in the LFS around in miami, they seem to order smaller amounts every other week or so, so the price remains relatively high. This is a larger clam that i have seem in other places and i paid $70. Maybe i overpaid, but its beautiful.


----------



## Jonno

in my LFS they hardly never get them In and if they do there like £45 i was lucky and got mine from a fellow reefer.


----------



## Reefneck

Never worried about Acclimation with Clams at home or in the store and have never lost one.


----------



## Damon

Now I want a clam. Any suggestions for beginners?


----------



## Fishfirst

Derasa, Squamosa tend to be easier than Maxima, Crocea mainly because they don't need as much light as the maxima and the crocea.


----------



## gdwb10101

I want a squamosa as my next addition.


----------



## Reefneck

Squamosa's are really nice. I have a really nice one here in the store. Will ship. PM me if interested.


----------

